# Computer to T.V.



## Leal06 (Oct 20, 2008)

Hey I'm wondering if there is any way to hook up my computer to my t.v.? I heard you are able to connect both together but don't know how. Any suggestions on how to do this??


----------



## rivierc (Nov 18, 2009)

The first thing to do is let us know what kind of video board is on your computer and the board's interfaces. Then we need to find out the same for your TV--is it HDTV? If so, what are the TV's input interface options. If this is to Hi-tech then provide make and model numbers for both items.


----------

